# Where can I buy Wave scissors?



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

Looking for the nice wave scissors to trim foreground plants for decent price. 130$+ for ada wave scissors is too much for my blood. I have 12 inch high tank. Anything is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

These are nice quality and a great value.

http://www.rumfordaquatics.com/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=59


----------



## KrisAmbrose (Oct 1, 2012)

I took a look at the link and got to wondering... What is the point in having the differently shaped scissors?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Easier to trim lawns because it keeps your hands out of the plants and substrate.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

GLA has some nice tools as well
http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquascaping-tools.html

You can also check ebay for some cheaper ones as well.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

ADA have nice collection of scissors.


----------



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought the Rumford Nude scissors. Thank you.


----------

